# Heki Midi Wind Deflector



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

We get a bit of wind noise around the front Heki rooflight when cruising down the motorway. Does anyone know where (or even if they are available) I can get a wind deflector to sit in front of it? I've checked Dometic's site but found nothing obvious, and can only find standard roof vent sizes elsewhere. 

I can probably get one "home fashioned" in fibreglass, but would prefer the genuine article.

Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Dometic do make wind deflectors for their vents but it may be that like mine it is the type of vent which has permanent ventilation,eg no seal. If you open the vent and feel on the base where the lid close you should feel a thin rubber lip, if not.. yours has permanent ventilation. This is another can of worms where people say you must have this ventilation to comply with legislation and yet the ventilated type is only meant for caravans where the noise would not matter, cross that bridge when you come to it though, :roll: 
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*wind deflector*

hi steve,
heiki used to do one for the larger size but after a few years they can blow off the roof due to sealent breaking down from uv/frost etc.

on our vans the roof vent does not close 100% as it lets in air for ventilating the interior of the van when parked up, we sometimes find flies inside the van after being parked up for a while.I think thats why yours is whistling ours does not seem to do so. On the midi heki`s when bought as a extra self fit you can stipulate vented or unvented -one for campers the other caravans, maybe dometic do a small rubber sealing strip as thats all it is in essene.

hope this helps, also the roof needs to be 100% flat or you have to uselots of sealent or a spacer, :roll:

tramp


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Not going to be easy as the roof on the X250 is ridged. I have not noticed any noise from mine, but I would like to get hold of some of the seal. I know that members have asked about the seal before but I don't think a source was found.


----------



## 96960 (Dec 15, 2005)

There are wind shields listed in the 2008 Fiamma catalogue.
Hope this helps.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Why not convert your fixed ventilation to sealed (provided you have other fixed ventilation).

There are seals for both the Midi (BG1521)and Mini (BG1327 about £10 including P&P) which will cut down the draught and wind noise.

To see the spares diagrams and to order parts go to:

www.leisurespares.co.uk

Open "Contact" page then on LHS click on Seitz Heki Rooflights then pick the appropriate size. You will then see the engineering drawing followed by the "exploded" parts diagram and below that the parts list.

If you phone or email Leisure spares you will find them most helpful.

Kenp


----------

